Ask HN: What, if any, is the most faithful HyperCard workalike in 2020? - gjvc
======
lioeters
People mention LiveCode as a modern successor:
[https://livecode.com/docs/9-5-0/introduction/welcome/](https://livecode.com/docs/9-5-0/introduction/welcome/)

Myself, I use Mini vMac to run the original HyperCard. It's endlessly
fascinating, though not for practical use.
[https://www.gryphel.com/c/minivmac](https://www.gryphel.com/c/minivmac)

Really, the web and "hypertext" is/was supposed to be the evolution of
HyperCard. I occasionally get a flash of joy, a remembrance of that dream,
when working on React apps with hot reload - where I'm no longer writing code,
but shaping a living material.

I still believe the potential is there for a new HyperCard, some kind of
participatory, visually programmable social media (in an authentic sense of
the term).

~~~
gjvc
> Really, the web and "hypertext" is/was supposed to be the evolution of
> HyperCard. I occasionally get a flash of joy, a remembrance of that dream,
> when working on React apps with hot reload - where I'm no longer writing
> code, but shaping a living material.

With you all the way on the instant feedback thing. (This is what the
smalltalk people demonstrated in the 70s and 80s.)

The web is not -- in a turtles-all-the-way-down sense -- wysiwyg like
HyperCard or some application of that nature, which is what I was looking for.
I expect someone has made something in Squeak or Pharo which has the qualities
of HyperCard.

>I still believe the potential is there for a new HyperCard, some kind of
participatory, visually programmable social media (in an authentic sense of
the term).

agree.

